# Teichpflanzen in Kies?



## MarenS (31. März 2010)

Hallo,


ich weiß dieses Thema wurde hier schon zigmal durchgekaut, habe tagelang im Forum gelesen aber trotzdem noch ne Frage.
Ich möchte meine Pflanzen nur in Kies setzen, da ich zu Beginn den Fehler gemacht habe und in teicherde gepflanzt habe.
Hat das auch schon jemand gemacht und damit Erfolg? (also mit dem Kies?)
Sand will ich nicht nehmen.

Vielen Dank.
LG Marén


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Servus Maren

Ja, ich ...

Aber leider, wurde die Pflanzerde nicht entfernt  ..... und so bildete sich immer um die Pflanzen ein leichter Algenbelag 

Edit: Und ... ich würde es so nicht mehr machen .... Sand würde ich heute nehmen ... wie Axel es auch schreibt


----------



## Redlisch (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Hallo Maren,


MarenS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte meine Pflanzen nur in Kies setzen, da ich zu Beginn den Fehler gemacht habe und in teicherde gepflanzt habe.
> Hat das auch schon jemand gemacht und damit Erfolg? (also mit dem Kies?)
> Sand will ich nicht nehmen.



Was hast du gegen Sand ?

Also ich habe beides, im Teich lemigen Sand und in den Staubecken des Bachlaufes Kies.

Der Sand im Teich ist nach 3 Jahren noch sauber, abgestorbenes bleibt an der Oberfläche liegen, wird von den Fischen aufgewirbelt und von der Pumpe abgesaugt -> Richtung Filter.

In den Staubecken setzt sich der Dreck zwischen dem feinen Kies ab, bei mir ein gewollter Effekt. Ich stelle den Baulauf ab, eine Schmutzwasserpumpe rein und wirbel alles durch, schon ist es wieder sauber und der Dreck ist weg.
Im Teich würde ich das nicht machen, hier bekommst du den Dreck nicht so schnell wieder raus ...

Die Pflanzen fühlen sich auch in den Staubecken wohl.
 

Axel


----------



## MarenS (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Hallo Helmut,

und die Pflanzen haben keine Mangelerscheinungen wenn die nur im Kies stehen??


Axel -
Ich möchte die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe setzen, da rieselt doch der Sand dann duch, deswegen nur Kies.


LG Marén


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Nö Maren, da rieselt nix durch ... das Zauberwort heißt .... mit Küchenrolle, Zeitungspapier, Vlies oder Ähnliche ausschlagen .....

Und gekümmert haben damals meine Pflanzen nicht ....


----------



## Majaberlin (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Diese Frage hat mich in letzter Zeit auch beschäftigt. Ich will auch Pflanzkörbe nehmen, damit ich die Pflanzen leichter rauskriege. Geht da auch ganz normaler märkischer  Sand, oder muß man dem noch irgendwelchen Dünger dazugeben? In die Pflanzkörbe mache ich so einen Jutesack, diesen kann ich aber mit Steinen beschweren?


----------



## MarenS (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

...aber Küchenrolle verrottet doch und spätestens dann rieselt es doch durch oder nicht?

LG Marén


----------



## axel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Hallo Maren 

Alle meine Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter stehen nur im groben Kies .z.B  Sumpfschwertlilie , Wasserminze Rohrkolben , Segge, Sumpfblutauge . Der Pflanzenfilter wird aber ständig durchströmt .  Im Teich würd ich ein Sand/ Lehm Gemisch nehmen . Das wächst bestimmt besser.

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Servus

@ Maja: Jute würde ich nicht nehmen, verrottet und es tritt der selbe effekt ein, wie wennst gleich die Pflanzerde läßt ....

@ Maren: Küchenrolle verrottet zwar auch, aber nicht so schnell und nicht in der Konzentration wie die Jute... wie heißt es oft in der Werbung "besonders Reißfest" ... hier sind Kunststoffgewebe eingearbeitet ...
Abgesehen von dem Kunstst., der Sand ist, bis sich die Küchenrolle auflöst, schon so zusammengebacken, da rieselt nix mehr ...


----------



## MarenS (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Okay also lieber Sand statt Kies.....
Und kanns da ganz normaler Kiesgrubensand sein?

LG Marén


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Wenn er einen Lehmanteil hat, ja ....
Ansonst eignet sich Spielkastensand sehr gut ...


----------



## MarenS (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

....übrigens hab ich jetz ein paar Bilder eingestellt. 
Muss mal noch paar aktuelle Fotos machen.


----------



## MarenS (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Okay dann nehme ich Spielkastensand. Und zusätzlich düngen muss man dabei aber nicht mehr?
Ich weiß ich kann Fragen über Fragen stellen aber schließlich will ichs jetzt richtig machen.

LG Marén


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Nö, düngen 
Soll ja die Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser ziehen ...

Aber schrecke Dich nicht ... am Anfang werden sie eher kümmern .... die Pflanzen müssen sich erst ans neue Milieu anpassen und gut anwachsen .....


----------



## MarenS (31. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflanzen in Kies?*

Oh na gut das du das sagst, nicht das ich die Pflanzen dann voreilig schon wieder rausnehme weil ich denke sie gedeihen doch nicht.

LG Marén


----------



## Koiteich2013 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte an einigen Stellen die Pflanzen im Korb gelassen. Die Ränder wurden mit Küchenpapier ausgekleidet und als Substrat hatte ich lehmhaltigen Füllsand gewählt. 
An der Oberfläche des Substrates habe ich eine 2 cm Kiesschicht( 8/16), damit der Sand nicht so schnell ausgespült wird, und damit die Kois die Pflanzen nicht raus reissen.
Wenn jetzt im nächsten Jahr die Pflanzen neu austreiben, werden die da durch die Kiesschicht behindert? Ungefähr 30% meiner bei NG bestellten Pflanzen sind im zweiten Jahr nicht wiedergekommen.

gruß

Heiko


----------

